# How to get licensed.



## kobioshi (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi everyone! I am new to the board so I ask for your indulgence if I am posting in the wrong place, or didn't search diligently enough for a similar topic.  I am a missionary in the Dominican Republic, I am the only Reformed believer in the ministry, and I am currently working on my bachelors of divinity (along the way to M.Div). I would very much like to obtain a ministers license in the interim and am curious if anyone here might know of a place that will allow me to obtain a license while overseas.

Any tips or pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 4, 2010)

Bienvenido al PuritanBoard, kobioshi. 

I just wanted to welcome you, but I don't know the answer to your question. Sorry!

p.s. PuritanBoard's gotta be a masculine word, right? Well, if not, Bienvenido a la PuritanBoard!


----------



## Wayne (Jan 4, 2010)

Greetings, and welcome.

One of the first things you'll want to do is get your signature block set up. Click the link at the bottom of my post here, or visit the "Control Panel" up there at the top of the page on the right.

Do you have a denominational affiliation? Knowing that would help in answering your question.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 4, 2010)

Your "Abut Me" says that you are a Reformed Baptist and adhere to the Westminster Confession. If you came to my church and asked to be licensed that would rise questions for me. Also, it says you are a missionary. Who commissioned you (or sent you) to be a missionary? And if you are a missionary, I'd assume you are member of a church? Have you spoken to your pastor about your desire to be licensed?


----------



## baron (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## RevZach (Jan 6, 2010)

In my denomination, licensing is done by the local church (while ordination is a denominational matter). We have licensed an elder of the church to preach and administer the sacraments in our church. However, it would not extend to a license to go to another part of the world or country and carry out ministry on behalf of our church (or denomination). That would be an entirely different matter.


----------



## kobioshi (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello Ivan. My profile also mentions that I am recently converted to Reformed thought.  I have never attended a reformed church before, and only say I am reformed baptist because I do not agree with paedobaptism. I have read What is Reformed Theology by Sproul, God of Promise: Introducing Covenant Theology by Horton, The Israel of God and The Christ of the Covenants by Robertson. I believe I am a serious novice at this point and I clicked Westminster by mistake, I meant to click "Other" simply because I don't know which creed or confession I most closely identify with. 

Regarding my status: I was "hired" by this current ministry to come down here. I am actually paid a stipend for being here and have raised modest support to supplement my stipend. This ministry, like my (former) church is dispensational. My former church would not license me because I adhere to the Reformed view including Amil eschatology. My theological shift essentially got me booted out the door of my church. This ministry is not affiliated with any denomination or home church. They call themselves a "para-church ministry". I have only been here 3 months, and I certain that I will be ready to move when the LORD is ready for me to do so, but I want to be as equipped and prepared for whatever He has in store for me and I believe obtaining a license to formally preach, and teach is a good place to start while I work through my Master's degree. 

I hope all of that makes some sort of sense. Do you have any helpful advise?


----------



## A.J. (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome Kobioshi! 

I'm not an expert on these matters but here is my advice. Please do seek _ministerial_ assistance from brethren who are affiliated with confessional Reformed denominations. If there is none whatsoever in your region, I would highly recommend that you seek affiliation with Reformed believers in North America. This is what the churches of my denomination (here in the Philippines - yes, on the other side of the Pacific) did when they were just starting. They sought assistance from the Reformed Church in the United States (RCUS) and the United Reformed Churches in North America (URCNA) with whom our churches here at present maintain good relations. As far as Reformed polity is concerned, I think you would have to be under the care first of a classis/presbytery.


----------



## A.J. (Jan 6, 2010)

I nearly forgot. You mentioned that you do not believe in paedobaptism. But in any case, you ought to seek ministerial assistance with an organized church or churches with whom you share most or all of your doctrinal convictions.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 6, 2010)

kobioshi said:


> I hope all of that makes some sort of sense. Do you have any helpful advise?



Albert's advice is sound. I'd consider it if I were you.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jan 7, 2010)

Complete any obligations you have to your current para-church ministry, unless that requires you to compromise your conscience. Return to your coutry of origin; become part of a church which is closest to your beliefs; and ask about the process for ordained ministry. Heed the advice of those whom God places over you. You may want to study matters a bit more to decide if you are actually paedo or credo baptist. As you've recently made some theological changes; there may be more in the near future.


----------

